# how to mix thinset



## Judy Kelley (Nov 7, 2008)

I need to know what is the ratio of thinset to water? There is not a word of it on the bag I bought. I used to do lots of tile work but at 65, I have forgotten quite a bit!
Thanks!
Jkelley


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

The amount of water varies from brand to brand, but I never pay attention to it anyway. What's important is getting the consistency that you want. You're not going to mix the entire 50 lb anyway, so who cares?

Start by determining how much thinset you want to mix. Let's say you are installing tiles on a 40 sq. ft. bathroom floor. By the chart on the bag, or by looking at the website, you now know you'll be using about 25 lb. half the bag. Start with about 2" of water in the bucket, add some thinset and start to mix, add more thinset and or water until you have mixed about half a bag AND the consistency is what you want. Do not mix for longer than 2 minutes total. Now let it slake (stand) for 5-10 minutes, then mix again for about 1 minute. You're ready to set tiles. 

To answer your original question, although it varies, I would say about 5-6 qts. per 50 lb. is average. 

Jaz


----------



## Judy Kelley (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, Jaz I appreciate the quick reply!
Judy Kelley


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

Judy Kelley said:


> Thanks, Jaz I appreciate the quick reply!
> Judy Kelley


I am tiling my porch with thinset. I mixed up the full 50 pound bag at once. It took 5 quarts of water.
Jamie


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Just aim for a smooth peanut butter consistency. You can always add water, but you can't take it out!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> You can always add water,


Not recommended by any of the manufacturers. Once the initial mix is achieved and the thinset has been allowed to slake the recommended time, water should NOT be added after that. Adding water after the slaking period will only wreck the intended chemistry of the product.


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

Come on Bud we all know industry standards...

So you are saying.... you have never mixed a little extra water in the bottom of the bucket when the thinset got a little dry because your helper had a hangover and was moving slower than normal while getting cuts from the wetsaw back to you??

Or you had two tiles left to set, only enough mud for 1 1/2 tiles and the gonzo had mixed the last bag of mud and did not tell you??

Or....

:yes:

ummmm, ok...


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You tile guys sure do like to pick people's words apart Bud. :no: To clarify, you can always add water (or latex) WHILE YOU ARE MIXING THE THINSET. This is a thread about _mixing_ thinset, not installing or using thinset. I was not talking about reconstituting hardening thinset during the hydration process....Which would be a bad practice.


----------



## Judy Kelley (Nov 7, 2008)

To all who responded....you all helped greatly! I think the peanut butter consistency is the best answer I was looking for.
Thank you all!
Judy Kelley


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Come on Bud we all know industry standards...


Keep in mind this is a DIY Forum and DIY'ers DON'T ALWAYS KNOW THE INDUSTRY STANDARDS. That's why they come here for help.




> You tile guys sure do like to pick people's words apart Bud.


That really isn't fair. The statement is what it is and it can be misleading. I thought we were here to help guide the DIY'ers with clear and concise information.



> I was not talking about reconstituting hardening thinset during the hydration process....Which would be a bad practice.


There ya go! Thank You.


----------

